# Venison Jalepeno summer sausage help



## timberjet (Oct 17, 2014)

I am making A ten pound batch of SS for a friend from last years deer. I was hoping someone had a good from scratch recipe for me. I have 6 lb game meat all trimmed up and 4 lb butt. I have cure #1 and loads of spices. Just need a tried and true recipe. edit... I came up with a tentative spice mix that is posted below. I am going for some heat but balance if that is possible. I have really good local honey too.  Thanks in advance. Timber. Oh, and this is crazy but I was gifted a bunch of pacific tuna bellies fresh from the Oregon coast and thought maybe someone on here has smoked them before. I know I should be in the seafood section for this but it is wild game so.......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 17, 2014)

Smoke your bellies just like any other fish. I use a 4:1 brown sugar to salt dry brine. Apple, peach or alder for wood.

I have some bellies to smoke, and about a hundred pounds to can!


----------



## timberjet (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks dirtsailor I will do that. Time to dust off the little chief I guess. Any takers on the SS?


----------



## timberjet (Oct 17, 2014)

Ok this is winging it pretty much. I did use the guidelines I could find for ratio's and such that I know. Please let me know if this looks good or if I need to change, add or subtract anything.I don't have any of the chemical binders everybody seems to use so maybe a bit more milk powder or

???

10 lb venison with 20% pork butt

10 tsp salt

11/2 cups nonfat dry milk powder

2 tbsp Honey

2 tsp cure #1

6 cloves chopped garlic

4 tsp cracked black pepper

4 tsp coriander

2 tsp ground ginger

1 cup red wine

1 can chipotles in adobo sauce drained and puree

handfull chopped scallions fine chopped

So to clarify 6 pounds venison trimmed well and 4 pounds fatty pork butt. Maybe grind coarse then medium?


----------



## timberjet (Oct 17, 2014)

I am ready to grind right now. maybe I should wait until I hopefully get some input. Thanks in advance guys and gals.


----------



## bertman (Oct 17, 2014)

I wish I could be more help to you, but the "from scratch" attempts I have tried weren't as good as some of the kits I've used. But I will definitely be following your updates to see how this turns out!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 17, 2014)

I would suggest only a coarse grind... but then again..  I am just learning as well ....  can't help ya much with the seasoning as I'm not worth a damn ether at making up my own recipe...


----------



## timberjet (Oct 17, 2014)

Ok edit. I decided roasted garlic would compliment the Chipotles better. I kind of wish I had a little coco powder and I am seriously considering a little bit of cinnamon as well. I am doing this batch for a friend and he said he wants like party in your mouth kind of flavor with the kind of heat that makes you sweat out your eyeballs. I have some dried chipoltes that I home grew/smoked/dried and ground too.













summer sausage 14 1.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Oct 17, 2014






Help..... I am so ready. Need some input.

I have made many types of sausage from scratch but only pre made SS kits to date. I think I might change out the wine for Beer. What do you think?


----------



## timberjet (Oct 17, 2014)

I got busy with other things and burnt the roasted garlic. dang. Holding off for now until I get a respectable opinion on my recipe from someone.


----------



## timberjet (Oct 18, 2014)

Well, I put this off until after work today. I may just go with one of len poli's formulations as I usually do. Bump.


----------



## bassman (Oct 18, 2014)

You can double this recipe.  Excellent flavor.

Venison Summer Sausage

 3 Pounds Venison
2 Pounds Pork
2.5 TBS Salt 1 TBS Garlic Powder 1 TBS CBP 1 TBS Onion Powder 1 TBS Mustard Seed 1 Tsp Cure #1 1 Tsp Ground Coriander 1 TBS Ground Mustard Seed 1 Tsp Basil 1 Tsp Ground Nutmeg 5 oz. Water 6 Whole Jalapenos De-seeded & Chopped (1 pepper per pound, more if you want more heat) 12 oz. Kraft Crumbles 1/2 Cup Powder Buttermilk (For Old Style Twang)
Take all ingredients except the Powder Buttermilk, Peppers and Cheese and mix well with the water. Place in frig while you grind all the meats. Mix the two meats extremely well to distribute the fatty pork. Whisk the seasoning slurry about every 5 minutes so all the spices will dissolve and the flavors get into the water.
Slowly drizzle the slurry into the meat and mix well by hand or in your mixer. Once this is done you can start to add the buttermilk power and mix well. The meat will start to get sticky; you may add a little water as you mix to pull the mixture off the wall of the bowl or mixer.
Add your peppers and mix well, once that has been done mix in your cheese. You may test fry at this time. You may not taste the buttermilk right away due to it not setting up for a day or two. Stuff into casings and place in the frig for at least a day.
Fire up the smoke house and while that is getting warmed up (110 – 115°) let the sausage hang at room temp for about 30 minutes to an hour. Place the chubs in the smoker and heat only for about an hour. After an hour bump temps up to around 130 – 135° then apply smoke for an hour to 3 hours or until desired amount is achieved. Then raise temps to 140 – 150° over the next hour. Then raise the temps to 160 – 170° for about an hour. The last time you should raise the temp to around 180 – 185°. Cook the chubs till they hit 155° internally. Once they hit that pull from smoker and drop into an ice bath till internal temps drop to around 100°. Hang chubs at room temp for 2 -3 hours to bloom. Place in frig over night to cool, then vacuum seal in bags store in freezer till ready to eat..


----------



## timberjet (Oct 18, 2014)

Bassman said:


> You can double this recipe.  Excellent flavor.
> 
> Venison Summer Sausage
> 
> ...


Now that is what I am talking about. Thanks Bassman. I was not able to procure the powder buttermilk anywhere around here. I have used nonfat milk powder for binder with good results in the past on other cured smoked sausage I have made. Is there anything else that would work for that twang I wonder?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 18, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=Jalapeño+summer+sausage

The search feature here works great, the link above should point you in the right direction.


----------



## timberjet (Oct 18, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=Jalapeño+summer+sausage
> 
> The search feature here works great, the link above should point you in the right direction.


I spent 3 hours on the search bar yesterday. lol. yes.... it can be overwhelming. I am unable to get high temp. cheese in time for this plan to go down. Also no buttermilk powder so my requirements are limited. I like the idea of cream cheese as it does not readily melt and run out.I wonder if I can par freeze the cheese and cube it up. Maybe layer it into the stuffer as I am loading it up.I do have both TQ and cure #1 so there are some options there. I have to get this stuff ground and mixed today later this afternoon. My schedule is packed right now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## timberjet (Oct 20, 2014)

summer sausage 14 2.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Oct 20, 2014


















summer sausage 14 3.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Oct 20, 2014


















summer sausage 14 4.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Oct 20, 2014






Whew! I ended up following Bassman's recipe except I I used twice as many jalapenos and crumbled frozen cream cheese in as I was loading up the stuffer. More later when I smoke these bad boys

I really wish I would have made half sticks now. I don't know what I was thinking. Might have to get ghetto creative on the UDS and the little chief to get these done right.


----------



## timberjet (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok I don't know if anybody is paying any attention to this anymore but I whipped up a soldering iron cold smoker for these and have them in the uds. They barely fit. lol. Had to rig up brackets and a rod across the top to hang them. I guess I will take them to temp in the oven unless I can macgyver something up between now and then. I am going to cold smoke 6 or 7 hours over apple. Wish me luck.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 20, 2014)

good luck..  I too have used the soldering iron method..  still have it...


----------



## timberjet (Oct 20, 2014)

It seems to be doing the job. I used a coffee can and 25 watt pen soldering iron. If only I could whip up a 2 foot extension for my 55 gallon drum so I could finish them up proper. Might have to sweet talk my neighbor with the big smoke house two doors down. By the way Bassman, I fried up a test patty last night and it was awesome.


----------

